# USA Train GP-38 battery/sound



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi guys, wasn't sure if i should post this in the beginners forum or here. I am about to start laying track for my new garden railroad and i am going to be getting my first locomotive soon (besides my big hauler loco). I am wanting a USA Trains GP-38 and i want to run it on battery power. 

Im coming fron N scale so i know nothing about the g scale electronics. So my question is what is my best option for converting a stock USA GP-38 to battery powered with sound. Also at the moment i prefer budget over quality as my bank is hurting from construction of the layout itself. 

One side note, anyway to make a bachman big hauler run on battery power?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd recommend the AirWire drop-in decoder for the GP38.
http://www.cvpusa.com/airwire_dropins.php
The Bachmann engine will be more challenging.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann can be easy just modify engine power ar the NMRA/G scale switch. All track power goes through this switch.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The AW install is quite easy, truly plug and play. Add a Phoenix P8 and you have a first class install. It is not the cheapest way to go. 


http://www.reindeerpass.com/airwire-gp38-decoder-wireless-2.aspx


The Crest Revolution will be less cost.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/crest-electronics-model-train-controller.aspx

The Bachmann can be done the easy way as Dan describes just with 2 wires from the tender to the loco.


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

so for the bachman conversion i would just add a battery and either an airwise or crest decoder in the tender and route it to the switch you talked about?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Treeman said:


> The AW install is quite easy, truly plug and play. Add a Phoenix P8 and you have a first class install. It is not the cheapest way to go.
> 
> 
> http://www.reindeerpass.com/airwire-gp38-decoder-wireless-2.aspx


I don't know if that is supposed to be for the USA Trains GP30 or the GP38-2.
There is no such thing as a GP30-2.

Scot


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, they are for USA locomotives.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Since you asked for low cost upfront, check out this site. I think you'll be happily surprised. 
https://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
Don't let the name fool you.
I use his R/C equipment.
John


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

OVGRS has all you need to know on making these conversions..... www.ovgrs.org 
yes you can do it yourself....the site has clear pictures and instructions.

Members here are running both of those locomotives, in operations here on a weely basis.......with no problems. Using Battery power, radio control.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with John/Totalwrecker regarding G-Scale Graphics. I use the RailBoss 4 for all of my engines and they meet all of my needs and then some. Also, Del's support is par excellence (though very little has been required)!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Treeman said:


> Yes, they are for USA locomotives.


Yes, but which one? 
USA trains makes a GP30 and a GP38-2.
The page says GP30-2, which is a model that does not exist..
So its not clear which model that particular decoder is for.
GP30-2 is a typo..

Scot


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

Fr.Fred said:


> OVGRS has all you need to know on making these conversions..... www.ovgrs.org
> yes you can do it yourself....the site has clear pictures and instructions.
> 
> Members here are running both of those locomotives, in operations here on a weely basis.......with no problems. Using Battery power, radio control.


Thanks for this site, it will come handy when i do acquire a locomotive and convert it.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Scot there is one made for each of the USA locomotives, including the GP-30 and the GP-38


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, he's poking you because your website has it labeled as GP30-2


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

OH well if we had the site perfect, Renee would't have anything to do. I'll see if I can fix it.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike you better keep a eye on Renee!

Don


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I try!


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

What size battery should i go with for a USA Trains GP38?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Fly, the new AirWire 14.8V 6800mah battery is a good fit.


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

14.8V enough for it?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

14.8v is plenty for the AirWire system


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

its going to likely be a revo controller.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hope to have them soon.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Just finished 2 Revo installs in GP38's using the AirWire batteries.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Fly, if you go with the Revolution, keep in mind that the marker lights, cab light and number board lights will not function properly on the later GP38s, unless you can find a pwm to linear converter. Initial production GP38s excluded.
If you go with the new AirWire drop-in decoder, all lights will function correctly.


----------



## flysooner9 (Feb 16, 2016)

I plan on converting the existing lights to LEDs so it wont be a problem. Ive purchased the airwire battery. Out of curiosity how do you go about powering a Phoenix P8? Is there a splitter you have to use or something?


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

the P8 will have to be used with a AirWire receiver, Revolution receiver, etc


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...if you go *with the Revolution, keep in mind that the marker lights, cab light and number board lights will not function properly* on the later GP38s, unless you can find a pwm to linear converter. *Initial production GP38s excluded.* "

Pre-2001 production ? Which I have a couple, compatible with Revo' ?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, if the headlights are dim when the engines are run at a reasonable speed, they're probably the early version. If you open them up and find voltage regulators, they're the latest version.


----------

